# I am C3P0 Bandai 1/12 kit



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the next in the BanDai Star Wars lineup. C3P0- Another great kit in this line. The gold looks great and the sprues are under gated so the finish wont scratch. Next up is the 1/48 moving edition X wing.















And here he is along with his partner in crime.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool, can't wait for mine to arrive. The finish looks just about perfect. 

I wonder how hard it would be to get his eyes to light up? I might look into that when I get mine.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Very cool, can't wait for mine to arrive. The finish looks just about perfect.
> 
> I wonder how hard it would be to get his eyes to light up? I might look into that when I get mine.


It's tight. You might get fiber optics in it but you will need a bigger base for a battery and switch.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was thinking about the nano sized SMDs I've been using lately. They use magnet wire and run on 3V. I'll report back when I have my kit to experiment with.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It looks better in your photos than it does in Bandai's promo photos. I guess I'd better plan on getting one...or two...or... 

Your reflection in the plating also illustrates why 3PO was so heavily weathered in the Original Trilogy movies--there were fewer reflections to erase in post production if he didn't have a mirror finish. :lol:


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

jaws62666 said:


> It's tight. You might get fiber optics in it but you will need a bigger base for a battery and switch.


Nice job on this kit. Looks like it goes together pretty quick.

I was wondering the same thing about lighting up his eyes. So, there's no room inside the head for a micro led's and a couple of small watch batteries and micro switch in the torso?

I might just have to get this kit to see what can be done.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

So this is a pre-paint?

Carl-


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks good.

I just wish that they would release these in 1/6 scale.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

hal9001 said:


> So this is a pre-paint?
> 
> Carl-


I don't have the kit but from pictures of the part trees it is Pre-painted with gold metallic and chrome. Other parts look to be be colored plastic. 

From what you see here you can get a pretty cool model with no painting as a result.

He's begging for a little grease and grime.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> So this is a pre-paint?
> 
> Carl-


yes this is all prepainted.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I wish they were larger, but WOW very nice indeed.

Tib


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> So this is a pre-paint?
> 
> Carl-


Does plating count as pre-paint? 

The one thing I can't tell from either these pics or reading the instructions at Hobby Search, do the...doo-gimmies (servos, limiters, solenoids, whatever) at the elbow joint move or slide as the arm moves, or do they make the elbow basically a fixed-pose area? I really can't tell.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Steve H said:


> Does plating count as pre-paint?
> 
> The one thing I can't tell from either these pics or reading the instructions at Hobby Search, do the...doo-gimmies (servos, limiters, solenoids, whatever) at the elbow joint move or slide as the arm moves, or do they make the elbow basically a fixed-pose area? I really can't tell.


There are both versions in the kit. The fixed version is all plated and bent. The movable parts have a gold colored plastic servos that slide when the arm moves.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hagoth said:


> Nice job on this kit. Looks like it goes together pretty quick.
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about lighting up his eyes. So, there's no room inside the head for a micro led's and a couple of small watch batteries and micro switch in the torso?
> 
> I might just have to get this kit to see what can be done.


There's ALWAYS room for lights thanks to SMD's


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

harristotle said:


> There's ALWAYS room for lights thanks to SMD's


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I've seen this on starship modeler. The C3's head is too big, just ever so slightly, and the back of the head detail is WAY to big! The neck is too small, and the arms stick out just a little too much. The pistons on his arms are too big. His feet are too big, and the mismatched plating was on one leg, and the opposite foot. I think the plating problem was on the left foot, and right shin if memory serves me correctly. This is a nicely plated kit, and not too bad if you can get it locally to offset the shipping cost. I'd definitely weather this one with some thinned black enamel mixed with some light brown. That would give it the "A New Hope" look to it despite its' flaws.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> ...His feet are too big, and the mismatched plating was on one leg, and the opposite foot. I think the plating problem was on the left foot, and right shin if memory serves me correctly...


In _A New Hope_ the mismatched plating was on his right leg and included the knee joint, lower leg, and foot. In _The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_, the mismatched plating was on part of the knee joint and the lower part of his right leg, but not on his right foot.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Pic from what appears to be ANH. Right knee, lower leg and foot appear to be silver. Left foot gold.

Gordon


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> In _A New Hope_ the mismatched plating was on his right leg and included the knee joint, lower leg, and foot. In _The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_, the mismatched plating was on part of the knee joint and the lower part of his right leg, but not on his right foot.


As I said "if memory serves me correctly", but it didn't! I couldn't remember since they had plating problems with the fiberglass it made it difficult to do this with the right amount or karat weight to get the correct colour. Meaning that someone somewhere did the wrong colour gold by accident, and this was the result. However, it was mismatched accidentally the first time, the second time around (Empire) was to imitate the look of the first costume, but not consistent. This makes it even harder to remember correctly. There was more than one suit made so that if something broke, or didn't fit right, or other problem they would have backups to replace them. You can't always tell when one part, or more have been replaced for this reason. Most people don't realise that there were SEVERAL R2 units for the first movie in case one didn't work for some reason, or another.


----------

